# Roofing Calculator



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

This provides the tile layout pattern, but it is a costly program to invest in, but it will do what you need.

http://www.rooflogic.com/

Ed


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Geez Ed. I swear to god I just clicked over here from their website filling out contact info. Talked for a long time with them at the expo and it is some very impressive software. We are planning on getting it but trying to decide if we want to spend the money this time of the year on it. 

I have investigated all the software, cheap and expensive I could find on-line and roof logic is honestly the only one that really fits the bill for anyone doing different types of roofing. I haven't found anything "cheap" that is worth a damn for roofing specific software. 

I am looking at roofcad, digitizer and estimator. I believe it's going to set us back around $7k or so.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

They even have a module that utilized Eagle View Satellite Images and converts them to CAD drawings for you.

Do you think that is what Eagle View is doing with the Google Earth Photos? Then turn around and sell them for $78.00 a pop!!! 

Ed


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Actually, Pictometry is the outfit eagleview and others get all their data from. The satellite imaging is not something we'd have much use for. I like the idea that eagleview has that pay-as-you-go option for the occasional time I may need the service. 

Rooflogic's takeoff and estimating software is VERY slick and userfriendly. That is what I am most interested in.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

OldNBroken said:


> Actually, Pictometry is the outfit eagleview and others get all their data from. The satellite imaging is not something we'd have much use for. I like the idea that eagleview has that pay-as-you-go option for the occasional time I may need the service.
> 
> Rooflogic's takeoff and estimating software is VERY slick and userfriendly. That is what I am most interested in.


The head guy from Eagle View told me a few months ago, that they were ceasing using the Pictometry photos and sourcing it inhouse instead.

I don't know if that is true, or just because Pictometry provides a similar roof measuring service for a signifacntly less costly investment.

Ed


----------



## wadman (Mar 23, 2009)

i love to use live maps here is a link http://maps.live.com/#JnE9eXAuNitkZ...5ODc1MDEyMTc2MDY5JTdlLTczLjE4NDAzNTQyMDQxNzg=

at the top of the pic hit bird's eye then zoom in

is there a free site that is better then this?


----------

